# 2 poles, 2 tip-ups, 1 fisherman...Legal?



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Burksee said:


> Although possibly/technically correct I dont believe any CO, even on they're worse day would bust a grandpa/grandma for that!


Nope, not even technically correct. I posted the law above, owner not user.


----------

